# Weed control in rye grass



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

I have about 40 acres of rye grass drilled into a coastal meadow. Basic spring weeds are coming up in it and coastal is starting to green up. I want to kill the weeds out so I have a good clean stand of coastal and rye when I cut in about 45 days. If I spray with something like grazon p+d will it knock the rye back? If so, what is something that I can spray just to kill the spring weeds out? Thanks.


----------



## qcfarms (Dec 14, 2014)

I haven't tried P+D with rye but this is out of the label:




Overseeding: Grazon P+D at rates of 1.5 pints per acre or less can be applied to permanent pastures that have been over seeded with small grains (such as barley, forage sorghum, oats, rye, ryegrass, sudangrass or wheat) grown for pasture or hay only. Young seedling small grains or grasses are sensitive to Grazon P+D. Grazon P+D should not be applied until overseeded grasses are well established and at tillering stage of growth or later.


Looks like it should work but I'm no expert.

Neil


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

That's a good one ! Usually we use Rye as a cover crop to choke the weeds before soybeans if not double croppin......didn't know anything could compete ! Good Topic !


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I am sold on Grazon P&D. The P (Picloram) is what sets it apart. I am not sure about spraying the ryegrass. P&D may set the ryegrass back a little.

Picloram will get the thinner woody stemmed weeds. I used it on blackberry and dewberry with good success.

Hay sprayed with pirloram and triclopyr (Remedy Ultra, Clear Pasture) does not need to be used as compost, or the manure from cows that have been fed the hay. The gut does not break down either chemical. People selling hay are now having the customers sign a form understanding the manure is not to be used for gardening.


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

Tim/South said:


> I am sold on Grazon P&D. The P (Picloram) is what sets it apart. I am not sure about spraying the ryegrass. P&D may set the ryegrass back a little.
> 
> Picloram will get the thinner woody stemmed weeds. I used it on blackberry and dewberry with good success.
> 
> Hay sprayed with pirloram and triclopyr (Remedy Ultra, Clear Pasture) does not need to be used as compost, or the manure from cows that have been fed the hay. The gut does not break down either chemical. People selling hay are now having the customers sign a form understanding the manure is not to be used for gardening.


You learn somethin everyday !


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

I have never had it hurt Rye Grass...


----------

